# Fobus Question ?????



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

:smt102I ordered a Holster from Fobus for my S&W ve 40 and when I put the gun it there is a gap of 1/8-3/16 inch that opens up around the Trigger guard area. 
The label on the bag says it fits all the Sigma series . Is this normal or did I get a bad holster?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If it is a paddle holster, it should be a model HK1. The gap around the trigger guard allows for the holster to flex outward a bit so the front of the trigger guard can seat in the holster and the round indentations then "lock" into the trigger opening, securing the gun in the holster. This does leave a slight gap near the trigger guard's seat. As long as it clicks in and feels secure, and the 4 rivets look solid, use it and don't worry about it.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Rivets are tight and that answers my question it does click when you put it in .

Thanks


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

IIRC Fobus makes two different holsters for the Sigma, depending upon what vintage(model) it is. The earl models take a different holster than the newer models. I believe one is labeled HK1 and the other is GL4.


----------

